# Horsetail Falls in Yosemite



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I read this story today and thought it was really neat and thought I would pass it along to those who are camera nuts

http://abcnews.go.com/m/story?id=15746829



> if the winter weather cooperates. On those days the setting sun illuminates one of the park's lesser-known waterfalls so precisely that it resembles molten lava as it flows over the sheer granite face of the imposing El Capitan.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That is dang cool! I've seen pics like this popping up quite a bit lately, but it never gets old.


----------

